# Have you ever seen Hachi?



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am only half way through it and I am sitting here balling my eyes out. The dog is in morning for its owner, its so sad. Its like he doesn't know what to do with himself.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I haven't seen it. Does it involve the dog getting hurt or worse? I can't see those types...

ETA: The worst one is Eight Below.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Is this that story about the Akita who always met his owner at the train station everyday? I remember hearing that one. Very touching.

Eight Below? Don't even get me started. I was almost literally crying through the whole dang movie!! I thought it was a kids movie!! Those jerks at Disney...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes its the Akita one. No the dog does not get hurt. The owner dies and the dog waits for him at the train station for 10 years! Just too sad.

Netflix gave me a 4 of 5 stars but Im going to have to rate it a 3, too depressing. Not much of a plot, though it is a great story, of a dog forming a connection with its owner. I just dont think it was good for a movie.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry if anyone was planning on seeing it and I ruined it.

I think I only saw part of eight below, is that the one with Paul Walker? At least he never gave up looking for them.
But I don't remember the whole thing.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I havent seen it...someone I know saw it...said that I probably shouldnt watch it...same with Marley and Me....I was forbidden from watching it...too much personal grief to deal with!;(


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Marley and me (for me at least) wasn't that bad. They all had a happy life together.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah Marley and Me is good because they do get such a happy life together, but I cannot watch the last 20 mins of that movie without blubbering like a school girl, gets me every time. Eight Below was the same, when the dogs break off the chains but one can't get away, and they had to leave him there  It's always sadder in movies when animals die than when people die lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Marley and me (for me at least) wasn't that bad. They all had a happy life together.


Ya, that is what Ive also been told...however it came out close to after my parents had to put down our Basset, and I was 1000 miles away...then my Mum saw it and said that Marley was pretty much a GR version of CB, so not to see it until I could deal with her passing...which Ive yet been able to do.



hmbutler said:


> Yeah Marley and Me is good because they do get such a happy life together, but I cannot watch the last 20 mins of that movie without blubbering like a school girl, gets me every time. Eight Below was the same, when the dogs break off the chains but one can't get away, and they had to leave him there  It's always sadder in movies when animals die than when people die lol


Eight Below was VERY sad to me!! And Im the same way!! When husband and I first met we watch 24 and other crime dramas and drama movies a LOT...I can deal with ANYTHING like that....then we watched....darn I cant remember what it was...but someone lost their dog and I was crying all over the place!!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ya, that is what Ive also been told...however it came out close to after my parents had to put down our Basset, and I was 1000 miles away...then my Mum saw it and said that Marley was pretty much a GR version of CB, so not to see it until I could deal with her passing...which Ive yet been able to do.


I saw it at the cinema with a friend who had her 14 year old golden retriever (and she was 20) put down a few months before, she was very upset, the dogs even looked the same


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I know it was on TV the other day, but I don't get that channel :frown: 

You guys wanna know something crazy? My husband's grandfather was a professor who studied in Japan, and Hidesaburo Ueno (Hachiko's owner) was his teacher's teacher. He told us this when we saw him for his 90th birthday a couple weeks ago. Everything about it is true :frown: So touching...and hearing him tell the story got the waterworks flowing...I was actually at that train station when I was in Tokyo after college. Now I wish I paid more attention to it, I didn't know of the story at the time...


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't seen the movie, but I teared up the first time I heard the story; I'm sure I'd be a mess if I watched the movie!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I watched it and cried my eyes out and thought it was a wonderful story. The love, loyalty, companionship, human connection that a dog can give and have is what that was about really....and in the end they were reunited. I agree it is a sad story, but worth the the tears. Pretty powerful in my book. I have recommended it to a few people. Marley and Me...good story too. Personally, I think any one who loves their dog and connects w/ them on the level that I believe most on this forum do~any dog related book or movie is going to pull on some heart strings. The art of racing in the rain....great book.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree, but I guess I just wasn't that happy with this movie, IDK. 

I read the whole Micheal Vick book, wasn't sure I was going to be able to but I actually enjoyed it. I really loved hearing the happy endings for many of the pups. To this day I would adopt anyone of those pups, specifically Oscar, who is a CGC and still waiting on a forever.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I agree, but I guess I just wasn't that happy with this movie, IDK.
> 
> I read the whole Micheal Vick book, wasn't sure I was going to be able to but I actually enjoyed it. I really loved hearing the happy endings for many of the pups. To this day I would adopt anyone of those pups, specifically Oscar, who is a CGC and still waiting on a forever.


I bawled my eyes out reading that book (at least the first half). The second half got me going in parts too......because they're just so wonderful and so eager to please, what kind of monster could do that? The first half of that book literally made me sick to my stomach. Poor babies.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

have not read that book, could be a hard one to read because of what happened to the dogs.....but will give it a try.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

minnieme said:


> I bawled my eyes out reading that book (at least the first half). The second half got me going in parts too......because they're just so wonderful and so eager to please, what kind of monster could do that? The first half of that book literally made me sick to my stomach. Poor babies.


I suprizingly didn't cry, not at the beginning. Perhaps I have somehow desensitized myself to the god-aweful things ppl can do to animals (I used to watch animal cops like it was my job and I worked for a shelter for nearly two years). Not that I wasn't upset. Plus I prepared myself in advance.

The worse part for me was the hit by car victims, I realize we're all human and we're not perfect but those were accidents that could have been prevented. But Jasmine's story was just sooo sooo sooo sad, OMG, I don't blame anyone for that.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG I watched that movie and balled my eyes out! My Roxi is my hatchi. The hubby always say to me she waits by the door till you return! That was the saddest movie ever. well you know sad and happy . You should have seen me at the show watching Marely and Me ! Ugh! My neighbor was there I couldn't even talk to her when it was over! And that's a first for me heehee!


----------

